# 100 things your kids may never know about



## Willa (Aug 14, 2009)

100 Things Your Kids May Never Know About | GeekDad | Wired.com

This is funny
Makes me feel old, but funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you guys still have your old cassettes?
I have so much at home... I need to find a walkman


----------



## kathyp (Aug 14, 2009)

I got rid of most of my old cassettes when I moved a few years ago. For sentimental reasons, I did save all my old mix tapes that people had given me over the years. The vinyl stays, though. 

My true old fogey cred? I still use film cameras. I collect them, but I like them to actually work, not just nice conversation pieces.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Aug 14, 2009)

ok im 29 and i still dont know what half those things are/were...

kathyp, my husband collects cameras too. he shoots mostly medium format B&W, processes the film and prints himself at home.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 14, 2009)

i still have all my mix tapes! plus i was quite weird and used to sit and record  tv programs onto a dicter phone so i could listen to them when i went to sleep!  very odd!

oh and i still have a vhs player! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but i am very pleased that there are no more crt tv's! those things were stupidly heavy so i much prefer working with lcd's!!


----------



## User27 (Aug 15, 2009)

****


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 15, 2009)

I remember when I was younger and the whole extended family lived in one house.  My uncle was a computer whizz and he had a computer which took a tape, a TAPE! 

I still remember that computer to this very day, he dug it out of his loft a few months back and it bought back so many memories.

KathyP: my aunt still has a camera which you have to wind back to take more photos, I don't know if that's the same thing.

My dad had an original Paul Morley Frankie Say Relax t-shirt.  I say had, I liberated it and it now lives in my flat.  

It almost pains me how cool my dad used to be.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_I have a mixtape an ex made with old behind R Kelly Bump and Grind, Genuine Differences, MJB Real Love and SWV Right Here (Human Nature Mix). Jason has begged me to throw it away and I'm like not until I make a mix cd with the same songs. There's like 20 tapes here I haven't touched since the 90's. XD_

 
glas it's not just me holding onto them! although i no longer have a tape player!! but could always borrow one from work. although i think alot of my mix tapes would be filled with madonna, wham and wet wet wet! oh and i have a weird obsession with abba! 

please bear in mind i'm only 24 so i blame my mother for my love of 70's and 80's music!


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_ok im 29 and i still dont know what half those things are/were...

kathyp, my husband collects cameras too. he shoots mostly medium format B&W, processes the film and prints himself at home._

 

i'm 26, and remember like all of these - maybe my family is just old school??
one thing i will never have is GPS, i think it takes all of the adventure and fun out of going places.. that and I am much like a human compass/map


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 18, 2009)

ha ha! funny
I still have a vcr, although it's been in a box for the past couple years
Remember cameras with flash cubes.
When a Rubix cube was a considered a toy
I had a record player that was my Grandmother's and I used to burn it up, playing MJ, Lisa Lisa, MaryJane records, and pretending to be a dj. lol!
I also still have a walkman, that I bought from Walgreen's for $3 to listen to language cassette tapes.
My parent's still have a rotary dial phone that they use in their basement as an extra phone. 
and ugh I hated having to do a typed report only to make a typo and having to start ALL OVER AGAIN!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 18, 2009)

and yeah, the cassette tapes i would create by listening to the radio and waiting for my favorie songs to play & jumping up and running to the boombox just in time to press the record button. also making funny recordings on tape with my friends.


----------



## Willa (Aug 18, 2009)

I have hundreds of cassettes tapes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I need to find a walkman!
I still have a stereo with a double deck but it's in my storage room


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 18, 2009)

I love this! What makes me (I'm 19) feel old is that my little brother doesn't know what a VHS tape is. I grew up with those, and he is only 5 years younger than me!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh, I've got a lot of that too ^^^. My little brother is 13 and I'm 24 and he has no idea how awesome he has it! Haha... I remember stupid 28k modems... sigh... he complains when a website takes more than a minute to load...


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 6, 2009)

ok i didn't know about 90% of those things lol except for the walkman, floopy disks. Vacume cleaners with bags in them ?? um i still use those lol, phone books/yellow pages still use those too lol


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 10, 2009)

I still have AND USE a VCR. haha.  I recently dug up all my old disney VHS tapes so I have been watching them.

I still have a 35mm camera, and a roll of unopened film, ready to go in it is sitting right next to me. 

My children will know these things as well.


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 10, 2009)

I guess Im just really young but I dont know about most of those things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha.

Sometimes my dad talks about stuff like that and I go "what......." and he just goes "nevermind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't understand the pool with diving board one. Maybe it's a language thing, but what I think diving board means - I really don't understand what's old about that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The list is a bit uneven since it goes back and forth between things that haven't been around since the early 80's and things we still use but that he thinks will soon be gone.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 18, 2009)

Card catalogs!  Oh man, I remember those!  I think they finally started disappearing towards my later years in high school... (I'm almost 26)

I can relate to most of the stuff in that thread.  Makes me feel really old, especially when there's people responding they don't know what some of the stuff is!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like others posted, I still shoot film, though!  And develop it myself and make my own prints 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's definitely a dying art, but makes you appreciate photography a lot more... I get a lot more excited over a good picture I took on film than ones I take on digital.

The car door one is good, too!  I forgot how spoiled I've became with remote door locks, and then this summer I bought a '94 Toyota Supra and had to train myself to press the lock button before getting out of the car.  And writing checks!  I bet nearly everyone can relate to be absolutely annoyed when someone in a check out line starts to write a check nowadays!  And to think only 3-4 years ago I didn't have a debit card and wrote checks for everything, and actually paid my credit card through the mail!  Oh the horror!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 18, 2009)

i still have my lion king vhs that i used to watch everday when i was little.


----------

